# 550-600 lbs giant on a jig again !!!



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Capt Mark of the Canyon Runner called from the boat that Greg (Maximum Anchorage) brought 550-600 lbs giant using 450g Black Hole Cape Cod Special jigging rod/JM PE8 reel filled with Varivas Avani using 32 lbs drag after fought 4 hour 15 minutes today !!!

Cogratulations Greg, Capt Mark and the Canyon Runner crew again.
The leader line is 100 lbs Black Watch fluerocarbon and jig used is Labo 230SL.

------------------

*www.jignpop.com*


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Kil, two giants in one weekend. One on a 16VSX and the other on a JM PE8. Two big fish on two little reels, amazing...........


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

That is amazing. :cheers:


----------

